# HMS Patricia



## Mark Chambers (Feb 3, 2019)

Hi all, 
Forgive me for possibly posting this question in the wrong area or forum but completely new to this site.
My grandad used to be on the HMS Patricia and often used to go to sea from Harwich, this would’ve been 1960’s through to 1980’s roughly, his name was Reginald Chapman? Any information would b3 helpful as I’m looking at starting a family tree.
Thanks Mark Chambers.


----------



## howardang (Aug 3, 2008)

Mark Chambers said:


> Hi all,
> Forgive me for possibly posting this question in the wrong area or forum but completely new to this site.
> My grandad used to be on the HMS Patricia and often used to go to sea from Harwich, this would’ve been 1960’s through to 1980’s roughly, his name was Reginald Chapman? Any information would b3 helpful as I’m looking at starting a family tree.
> Thanks Mark Chambers.


Patricia was actually THV Patricia. That is a Trinity House Vessel. The oranisation looks after lighthouses light buoys and wreck marking in English waters. Have a look at Trinity Houses web site for much more information. Just enter Trinity House on Google. Their main operating base is in Harwich, withnheadquarters at Tower Hill in London.

Howard


----------



## Mark Chambers (Feb 3, 2019)

Many thanks, I looked on Trinity www a while ago and I think they have a new Patricia, I will take another look.
Regards
Mark


----------



## howardang (Aug 3, 2008)

Mark Chambers said:


> Many thanks, I looked on Trinity www a while ago and I think they have a new Patricia, I will take another look.
> Regards
> Mark


Hello Mark,

Yes, there is a new Patricia. The one you are interested in was sold in the 1980's, and here is a photo of her. If you google THV Patricia and look on images you will see the new one together with this picture, and there are also photos on this forum - look in the gallery using the search function.

Howard

Howard


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

howardang said:


> Hello Mark,
> 
> Yes, there is a new Patricia. The one you are interested in was sold in the 1980's, and here is a photo of her. If you google THV Patricia and look on images you will see the new one together with this picture, and there are also photos on this forum - look in the gallery using the search function.
> 
> ...


Howard, that photo is of the new "Patricia" - they have accommodation for 6 passengers and you can do trips on her. Sounds quite tempting actually but a bit pricy.

The old "Patricia" - plenty of photos around - was the Trinity House flagship and used to spend half the year carting the Elder Brethren of Trinity House around on their annual inspection of English lighthouses, lightships, buoys, etc.

John T


----------



## howardang (Aug 3, 2008)

trotterdotpom said:


> Howard, that photo is of the new "Patricia" - they have accommodation for 6 passengers and you can do trips on her. Sounds quite tempting actually but a bit pricy.
> 
> The old "Patricia" - plenty of photos around - was the Trinity House flagship and used to spend half the year carting the Elder Brethren of Trinity House around onHoward their annual inspection of English lighthouses, lightships, buoys, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Sorry Howard, that isn't the old TH Yacht Patricia - in fact I'm not even sure if she's the new "Patricia".

Here is a photo of the Patricia which finished in 1983. I Googled her up and she is now supposed to be a restaurant in Bremerhaven, registered in Netherlands Antilles. Tried to google the restaurant but got not result.

John T


----------



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

trotterdotpom said:


> Sorry Howard, that isn't the old TH Yacht Patricia - in fact I'm not even sure if she's the new "Patricia".
> 
> Here is a photo of the Patricia which finished in 1983. I Googled her up and she is now supposed to be a restaurant in Bremerhaven, registered in Netherlands Antilles. Tried to google the restaurant but got not result.
> 
> John T


The photograph posted #4 by Howard is the new Patricia. There is no confusion there. Just the way the post was worded.


----------



## Dartskipper (Jan 16, 2015)

https://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/946738/title/thv-patricia-/cat/518

This is the "new" Patricia, seen in Dartmouth.


----------



## oljungstrom899 (21 d ago)

Dartskipper said:


> Gallery This is the "new" Patricia, seen in Dartmouth.


 The second THV Patricia, built in 1939, sold 1983 has been a club/restaurant ship for decades in Stockholm, lying very centrally at Söder Mälarstrand berth 19. See


----------



## oljungstrom899 (21 d ago)

oljungstrom899 said:


> The second THV Patricia, built in 1939, sold 1983 has been a club/restaurant ship for decades in Stockholm, lying very centrally at Söder Mälarstrand berth 19. See www.patriciastockholm.se


----------

